# Good luck Mouse



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get Well Soon! :hug:Katie and Mouse:hug:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hugs to both of you!!!!:angel::kiss::hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

good luck little mouse!!! we'll be pulling for you. Hugs katie.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck to Mouse and wish her speedy, healthy recovery!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Good luck little cute one, we will be sending lots of good vibes your way. Katie I am sending hugs your way and Riley & Monte send some kisses as well.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OH LITTLE MOUSE & KATIE - We are all sening good wishes & prayers your way!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

*Posh Loves You Mouse & Katie (and so do I)*

Thinking of you both, remember...


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Mouse and Katie sending good wishes to you.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:
For Katie and Mouse
Carole


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I'll be thinking of both Mouse and Katie tomorrow. Wishing Mouse lots of belly rubs tonight.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good thoughts sent your way!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Prayers being said for you both.....we are with you , little Mouse!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Katie,
We'll be thinking of you and Miss Mouse tomorrow and thinking all good thoughts. Sending good vibes for the Dr. doing the work and for calmness for her during the procedure.
Get lots of rest yourself and we'll all be waiting for an update tomorrow! :hug:

Beverly


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Good thoughts coming your way Katie. I wish Mouse a successful surgery and a smooth recovery.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I know mouse will do well and the biggest thing is keeping such a fun little girl confined for a while. Good luck on the surgery and a great outcome for such a cute little girl.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie, I'll being hold a good thought for you both! Smoochies to Mouse!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Katie~ You and precious little Mouse are in my thoughts and prayers :hug:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your well wishes for my Mighty Mouse and her surgery tomorrow.
Here are a few pics I took of the "old" Mouse today. A couple pre-bath and one all cleaned up for her surgery. Hopefuly in a few months she will be able to show off a much stronger leg! :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

That "lion" cut is adorable. Hugs to Mouse and thanks for letting the girls visit her and all the lovely pups.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Lisa, but I didn't cut her at all!! She just looks different when she is actually clean and brushed!!ound:
I should have showed you my Lion cut doggies when you were here yesterday~ they are a riot!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I never noticed her little polka dot before...what a doll. Get some rest!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Katie & Mouse - hope all goes well with the surgery! :hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That's the only mouse that I think is adorable. Cicero and I will be thinking about her and you ~ and praying all will go very smoothly.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Sending good wishes for Mouse and her surgery... she is a lucky little dog to be so well loved! 

She looks so pretty too... and I love her little star barrette!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Katie I just wanted to tell you that Mouse looks soo cute. I would love to have that kinda of Mouse as well!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

sending well wishing and a speedy recovery and lot of hav kisses mouse's way.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

(((((((((((((((((((( Katie and Mighty Mouse)))))))))))))))))))))
We will be thinking about you today! Get well soon


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Sending lots of licks from Bessie and Max.
Get well soon. You are so cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sending all sorts of love and healing out there to Mouse and you today. Good luck. (oh ps. I thought I was the only crazy to groom my boys pre-op)


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck with the surgery today little Mouse. We are thinking of you. :hug: :kiss:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Thinking of you Katie and Mouse.....:hug:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Good luck with the surgery Mighty Mouse!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you all again~!
I had a nice long talk with the Orthopedic Surgeon. They re-did Mouse's x-rays today and he is a bit perplexed. In most cases, the ulnar growth plate closes prematurely causing the ulnar bone to stop growing and the outer bone to bow. (typical CD) However, all of Mouse's growth plates are still open. Her deformity is in her elbow and the actual bowing of her bones. He isn't sure why her leg is this way. He is still thinking injury at some point. His concerns are that her elbow joints aren't growing in sync because they are not equal and this is putting abnormal pressure on her joints. So this makes her case a little different than most.
He said that the surgery will not "fix" how her leg is now (meaning it won't necessarly make it better) but it will hopfully avoid her leg getting worse. And what he really wants to avoid down the road is major arthritis. He is hoping by opening up the ulnar bone that it relieves the pressure on her elbow joints- He said there are no guarentee's with her surgery- But that now is her window of opportunity if it _is _going to make a difference.
So she is in surgery now.....and I am a nervous wreck.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*A Mighty Team Mouse and Katie!!!!*
Best wishes and healing vibes to you.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie, did the doctor say how long the surgery would take? Does she have to spend the night at the vet?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Katie, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Mouse right now. Try to stay busy, I know easier said than done. Laurie posted some great video's of the National you could go watch on the 2008 National thread, they were really fun to relive being there.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

The surgery will take a couple hours, then into recovery.
No, she won't be spending the night, I will pick her up tonite after 5~
(assuming all goes well)
Off to look at videos now!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Katie- sending hugs and good thoughts your way. I have always heard the rehabilitation and keeping a dog from injuring itself in recovery is the hardest part. So save some of your energy and get the energy out of the other pups!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Sending healing thoughts and get well wishes to Mouse. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww Katie. Hugs!!! sending out healing vibes with all my might that she heals quickly and well... more HUGS!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Katie,
I hope you can feel all the good thoughts, prayers and hugs being sent your way. Hang in there, I am praying it will all be good in the end.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Quick update: 
Mouse is out of surgery and doing well.......
5:30 can't come soon enough for me to go pick her up~


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Yay out of surgery and doing well!! Lots of good vibes for Mouse! Hang in there Katie!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Great update!! Doing well is what we want to hear. :whoo: I hope the time hurries by for you. It will be good to have her home with you!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo: Mighty Mouse get well soon!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm glad to hear she is doing well and that she will be coming home soon. That's a good relief at this point!



MopTop Havanese said:


> They re-did Mouse's x-rays today and he is a bit perplexed. In most cases, the ulnar growth plate closes prematurely causing the ulnar bone to stop growing and the outer bone to bow. (typical CD) However, all of Mouse's growth plates are still open.


Actually, chondrodysplasia (also referred to as "CD") is a genetic deformation that results in abnormally short legs (or "disproportionately short limbs" - [referenced here]) and it results in a disproportionately short stature [referenced here]. It isn't just due to premature closure of growth plates. It is very distinctly used to describe *short front legs*. (I think a lot of our former CD "teachers" led us to believe a curved leg = CD, and it does not mean that.)

Katie, in your description of the radiograph films and her growth plates still being open, I wonder if your doctor would consider this to be hypochondrodysplasia - [info here]. *No matter what it is called, I hope she has a very quick recovery and that this is a permanent fix for her.*


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the update Katie, I am so glad she is out and doing well. Give her some extra love from us when she comes home.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Just checking on Mouse and hoping she is resting comfortably now and will be on her way to a full and quick recovery!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Quick update:
> Mouse is out of surgery and doing well.......
> 5:30 can't come soon enough for me to go pick her up~


Hopefully you are on your way home with Mouse safely in your arms......give him a gentle hug for me.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Mighty Mouse*

oh Katie. She is just a strong little gal...she is your mighty mouse. All of us are cheering for her.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Mouse is home and she is miserable.
She whimpers and whines. Cries and screams. Breaks my heart.
She is very uncomfortable and can't seem to settle in.
She gets more pain meds at 8:30.
It's going to be a long night.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, poor Mouse. It would break my heart to see my babies in pain. Don't skimp on the pain meds, Katie. I hope she feels better tomorrow. :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

oh-----I'm so sorry to hear she is in alot of pain. Darn it. I would imagine you'll have a few days of that,but I'm just guessing.:hug:

I sure hope she does super well and it has lasting results. She's an adorable little thing...sending good thoughts your way-:hug:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh Katie, that is so sad. How about giving her some vanilla yogurt ice cream as a special treat. It works for kids. <grin> It might also give her some good stuff to perk her up. I will be home all weekend if you would like for me to come sit with her and give you a break.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Katie, I'm soooooo sorry that she's in pain. Is the vet open tomorrow so that you can take her in for an injection for pain? Those seem to work better than pills. Let me know if you need us to take Brooklyn with us on Sunday to the show so that at least she can get into the Jrs. ring with Heidi.

Hugs to Mouse from the girls and I.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Katie- I feel so bad for you and this poor baby. Do you think she is crying from pain or the anesthesia or not understanding her leg? Oh, I feel so bad for you and her.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

OH Katie I am so sorry Mouse feels so bad. I am praying for you both. She looks so cute in the last picture BEFORE surgery when you brushed her out. HUGS to you both. :hug:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*bless both your hearts...*

has the vet called tonight to check on her? what did they tell you to expect? I cannot imagine what she is going through...but it was pretty serious surgery. Riki and Daisy send doggy licks and lots of love.

Sending you a hug too through the internet. You did a good thing, Katie. You are taking care of her so she can have a better quality of life. I know it is hard to hear her in pain. You are good to her...and she knows this.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

It is 8:30 now and I hope she has received the pain meds to help. When we can't control pain in people patients with the meds that are ordered, we call to get more meds.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

OMG that photo made me tear up. Poor baby. I wonder if part of her crying and whimpering is the anesthesia recovery? I hope she can get some sleep tonight and I hope you can get some rest too, Katie. It's so very hard to see them hurting.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie, I'm glad for you that she's home, but how sad is that?  Oh she is breaking my heart. I hope she does well for you through the night. Stay close to her and offer all her favorite things.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

After I layed on the floor with her for over an hour just petting her and talking to her, she finally settled down and slept for close to an hour. It was nice to see her get some solid sleep without the tossing and turning and whimpering.
When she woke up, I gave her a table spoon of canned puppy food with her pain meds. Man she gobbled that up. But then she was licking her bandage so the cone had to go on. Now she is really pathetic looking, but she seems content and quiet for now.
The vet did warn me that tonight was going to be a rough night.
When I took her out to go potty before her nap, I carried her out and set her down in the dog run. She leaned forward, tucked her bandaged leg under her belly and layed down to pee. Her chin was actually on the ground. It was so sad~
But this is just the beginning. Her recovery starts with a full month of NO activity. No running, no jumping, no playing, no swimming. Nothing.
*sigh*


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

So, Katie, tonight is rough, but the next month has its own version of "rough." I am so sorry. I feel bad for the other dogs because they will not understand. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry little Mouse is in pain, Katie. It just breaks my heart to see one of our pets suffer. You just wish you could explain it to them. Wow, a full month of no activity for an active pup will be hard. I hope her pain gets under control quickly.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well, I'm glad she got some pain medicine, a bit of food and a pee done. Hopefully that will let her (and you) get a bit of rest after a very, very stressful day.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Katie - Happy mouse had her surgery today! but sad she is feeling crappy.. 

Ryan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Katie, I am so sorry the poor little Mouse is in so much pain and discomfort. It just breaks my heart. Good luck tonight. :hug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Katie I wish I lived closer so I could offer you more than just my support. I hope you and Mouse got some rest last night and today is a better day.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

(((Katie and Mouse)))

I hope today her pain is diminished and she is on her way to feeling better. It is heartbreaking when they hurt but I am sure your comforting helped.

:grouphug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Katie, I hope Mouse is doing a little bettter this morning. I know this is hard for you and her. My daughter went through leg surgery with her furbaby -- and they both cried for 3 days. The vet said dogs don't feel pain like we do -- don't know what dog told him that - and that they would cry just from being bandaged! I know it was bad -- and she had to stay in her crate so very much for a month to recover well. You both are in my prayers and I am praying each day will get better and better.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, Katie.... so sad to see that little one hurting. Give her a tiny little hug from Roxie and me.

I had to keep Roxie in an expen (or try to) for about a month when she broker her leg at around 12 weeks (sorry... the exact dates, ages have escaped me after just a couple of months). It *was* hard... I won't lie... but it *did* get better as she got used to it. Did your vet tell you to keep the cast dry... that was one of the hardest parts to me. We used a ziplock bag with the "zip" cut off fastened with a thick rubber band (careful to be sure it is removed) because it was a bit thicker than regular bread bags, etc. after trying many things. But I would have purchased this product, Dog Cast Protector, if I had heard of it earlier. Not sure if the xsmall would even be small enough or if she goes out in an area she would get it wet or not... but just wanted to mention it in case you didn't know about this product.

The other thing I wish I could go back and do over is to take Roxie out more while her leg was broken. I was a bit scared to. But she developed a bit of fear of strangers during that time (maybe she would of anyway, who knows). But I can't help but feel I could have helped her a lot by taking her out and about in a carrier or stroller. Guess that's the mommy guilt in me rearing it's head, huh?

I know you know way, way more about these fluff balls than I, so not much advice from me. Just wanted to offer you a virtual hug and what little advice I might.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

isshinryu_mom said:


> But I would have purchased this product, Dog Cast Protector, if I had heard of it earlier. Not sure if the xsmall would even be small enough or if she goes out in an area she would get it wet or not... but just wanted to mention it in case you didn't know about this product.


Great info. You know, whether your a pet owner or breeder, sharing information is always helpful, as we all keep learning and have different experiences that other's might not have had. So sharing what has worked for you is wonderful. I know I appreciate it and I know Katie does too.

Katie, how is she doing this morning and how did the night go?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Katie--how is Mouse this morning?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Morning update:
We had an ok night. Went to bed late, around 1am. I slept on the couch with Mouse in an x-pen. She did great until 4 am. She was crying and whimpering and thrashing around. I took her outside, no pee. So we came in and I offered her some kibble. She gobbled it up. So after her little snack, I gave her the pain meds. She was still very uncomfortable and restless. So I layed on the floor with her and she really struggled to find a comfortable position and was still crying. Finally at 5:30 she snuggled into me and we both fell asleep until my son's alarm went off at 6:30! Ugh! (forgot to turn it off for the weekend grrrrrr).
This morning she is fine when she is sleeping, not so fine when she is awake. She just really struggles to find a comfortable position. I did give her her other type of pain meds this morning (she has two different types) and she is sleeping now. We still struggle with the potty thing. She finally went pee around 8 this morning (this only being her first pee since 6:30 last night). I offer her water each time she wakes up~

I do want to say a HUGE thank you to the Forum members that called me yesterday to help me thru the day. That means SO much to me! Your support is much appreciated~


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie, I don't envy you a month of keeping a puppy quiet. Once the pain is gone and she gets used to the weight of the cast on her leg she's going to want to play. Yikes. Let's see, a month...perhaps her debut back into the fray could be on Oct. 18th?? 
Hugs to you both.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Katie and Mouse!!! she looks so sad...(but cute as ever) What a hard month you both have a ahead of you. But hopefully, it will be an investment in a happier future.

I also wonder if the bitenot collar would work on a leg... It is so much more dog friendly than the E collars and would be worth the investment for a month. http://www.bitenot.com/

mouse might need the cat collar...but I would get two sizes and return one-- if they are too small they can still manuever to the places they are not supposed to get to.

belly rubs to our favorite little Mouse. And big hugs to you Katie, you need to catch a break.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you for the info on the cast protector~ I used something simular when Brooklyn broke her arm earlier this year.
Mouse doesn't have a cast, it's a wrap around bandage (so cute, pink with purple hearts!) and she gets it changed once a week. The vet did say it had to stay dry, and luckily our dog run is peagravel so I don't have to worry to much about her getting it wet. Alghough I have noticed the two times she has peed, that she tucks her bad leg under her tummy toward her butt, so I will start putting a plastic bag on it so it doesn't get pee on it! For now she basicly stands there and pees, she isn't doing any walking yet. That may change as she gets stronger and heals more!! Hehe
And I agree that sharing is wonderful! This forum is awesome~ I know we never stop learning. Hiding stuff whether it be an illness, an injury or whatever doesn't help anyone~ I can only hope that me sharing my story will help others.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

MopTop Havanese said:


> And I agree that sharing is wonderful! This forum is awesome~ I know we never stop learning. Hiding stuff whether it be an illness, an injury or whatever doesn't help anyone~ I can only hope that me sharing my story will help others.


Sharing can be helpful depending on what it is. Many folks though, may not be comfortable sharing every detail of something going on with their dog. Not sharing publically doesn't mean a breeder/owner is hiding something. I am not so sure I would be 100% confortable sharing publically all things pertaining to my dogs to be honest. For example, when people want to know where Vallee will be shown, I won't share it publically for sure. <grin>


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Katie, you are a great Hav-momma!

Do you think maybe a small blanket would help Mouse get into a comfortable position? Maybe you could crush the blanket up and put it between her front legs to support the casted leg? Poor baby - that would just break my heart to see her in such pain. :hug:


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

I have this vision of this contraption that would be something that you would insert her legs into and it would go under her belly and you could just suspend her when you take her potty. 

It's ok to tell me I'm crazy!

Danak


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Katie you are so wonderful. Just wanted to publicly say that. Thinking of you both today.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Katie, I am so happy to hear that Mouse made it thru her surgery ok, but so sad that she is in such pain. That poor little thing. The good news is that she has you for a mommy and we all know you will do everything to make her comfortable and healthy! kisses to you both!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

danak said:


> I have this vision of this contraption that would be something that you would insert her legs into and it would go under her belly and you could just suspend her when you take her potty.
> 
> It's ok to tell me I'm crazy!
> 
> Danak


Actually, they do have such things. http://www.whiskerswagsandmore.com/servlet/the-153/Dog-Pet-Quick-Lift/Detail

However, I'm wondering with such a small puppy if you couldn't just use a scarf under her belly to hold her up while she goes potty. I do think it might be a good idea to support her so she doesn't stress that leg with her weight. Hugs to Katie and Mouse today. I so hope the little girl feels better soon.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

It is so funny how I don't even really know you... but I can't quit thinking about little Mouse. I hope she is having an ok afternoon and perhaps you were able to get some rest too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ann, but we all feel that way about Katie and Mouse and so many on the forum. We are all Best Friends who mostly have never met!

I was just checking in to see how Mouse was doing today too...A little longer in between the pain meds wearing off maybe?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

isshinryu_mom said:


> It is so funny how I don't even really know you... but I can't quit thinking about little Mouse. I hope she is having an ok afternoon and perhaps you were able to get some rest too.


You know what is the coolest thing ever Ann and Missy? That those folks you really connect with via the forum are the ones that you really connect with in person. It's so amazing. Being a wedding photographer/videographer I can attest to the influx of incredible couples meeting, where else, online. Beats meeting somewhere "seedy."


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm SO sorry I haven't been around 'til now Katie, to let you know how much I'm thinking of you and your tiny, mighty Mouse! ((((((hugs)))))) I was wondering how the surgery went yesterday and couldn't wait to get back on here to find out. 

Poor thing. I'm sure nights will be rough on both of you for a while, at least until the pain goes away. Then, you'll have the task of keeping her quiet! Yikes! Mind you, I know if anyone can do it, it's you, Katie.  Hang in there and when the going gets tough, come on here and we'll find a way to keep you sane. :biggrin1: :suspicious: 

I have no good sugg'ns, but I am keeping you both in my prayers and thoughts for a good, quick recovery. Mouse is too adorable for words!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dana wrote:* "I have this vision of this contraption that would be something that you would insert her legs into and it would go under her belly and you could just suspend her when you take her potty. It's ok to tell me I'm crazy!"*

O.k. Dana. You're crazy!! :biggrin1: ound:

You know what comes to mind when I read your idea? A Jolly Jumper for babies! Now wouldn't that be cool? lol I dont' think it's a 'crazy' idea at all though, Dana. It's something that would actually work at relieving pressure on Mouse's leg. :thumb:


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

I was waiting to see who would do it first. Thanks Marj.

I just can't get that little baby's pain out of my head. I'd wake up last night and think about it. 

Dana


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hopefully the pain will continue to subside Katie. And I agree you are very brave to share - it's difficult but so important when it comes to keeping our lines healthy. I applaud your willingness to be open with this wonderful group of people. Yes, we've had some stinkers but they don't sign on much - I think they learned that nastiness won't be tolerated. Thinking good thoughts for a good sleep for both you and Mouse tonight.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am praying for a more comfortable night for both night for both you nad Mouse!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Katie, I just wanted you to know that you and mouse have been in my thoughts. I hope tonigth can be more restful for both of you. It just breaks my heart. My vet had explained to me what the surgery entailed if Preston was to need it and I know how hard it is on them. The boys send kisses.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Katie,

I'm sorry Mouse had a restless night last night. I hope she is getting a bit more comfortable as time goes by. Hopefully tonight you will both get more rest.

I know it's not the same thing, but I had a very similar surgery, having one arm recently shortened. I was trying to think back to right after that surgery and how I felt. It is uncomfortable, and weird, confusing, hard to function, and that's being a person and understanding what's happened and why.
I bet she will progress amazingly quickly and will learn to compensate for the sore leg until it's no longer painful to use it. 

The keeping her quiet part for a month, while the other dogs are all running around, now THAT sounds like the hard part! I saw something that I thought might be handy if she would go for it, and it wouldn't hurt your shoulder. It was a carrier that you wore in the front and I think the puppy also faced forward. Beth just reminded me that Lu had the adorable puppy in one at Nationals. That way Mouse would feel like she was always with you, not left alone, but she wouldn't be able to hurt herself.

Katie, I don't know how you do it, you've had one trial after another but still manage to keep a smile and a positive attitude. Feel better soon little Mouse! We're thinking of you Katie!

Beverly


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thinking of you and little Mouse. I sure hope the pain is getting better and she can rest more.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Mouse had a good day today. We went to hubby's company picnic and she hung out in the stroller. She was a good girl and enjoyed the attention that everyone gave her. She was able to rest lots and is eating well. Not quite so much whimpering today.
She finally did a poop and boy did she scream! But hopefully it will get easier for her from now on.
It's so sad to see her try to hobble around. She isn't quite sure what to do with her bandaged leg~ She does this funny hop walk jump thing.
Thanks again for all your well wishes and healing vibes, they seem to be working!:biggrin1:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Lots of hugs Katie!! You are a SUPER MOMMY!!! I am glad Mouse is starting to feel a little better. 

I hope you both get some rest tonight. :grouphug:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

How did I miss this thread?????? Katie we're sending you hugs and prayers for little Mouse.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a feeling that the stroller is going to be your best tool at keeping her confined!! I am so glad her day was better. Each day will bring more healing and it will be over before you know it!! Hugs to you all!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

So good to hear Mouse is on the mend.... sending get well wishes and lickies from Roxie!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I am so excited to hear that Mouse had a much better day. I'll bet she loved the extra attention. Go Mouse! :cheer2:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm glad to hear Mouse is feeling a little better. That first poop sounds ouchie! Is she still needing the pain pills Katie?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

EstrellaVila said:


> Lots of hugs Katie!! You are a SUPER MOMMY!!! I am glad Mouse is starting to feel a little better.
> 
> I hope you both get some rest tonight. :grouphug:


Ditto - good luck today at the show - we'll be there to cheer you, Brooklyn and the Havbrat on!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Feel better soon little Mouse! 
I'm so happy to hear that each day gets a little better. I'll bet she loves being mama's little shadow for awhile. Thank goodness for pet strollers!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I am praying that each day gets easier for both of you*.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I missed this thread too...

Poor little Mouse....

he has such a good mommy...

Hugs to you both


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I am so glad she had a better day. How great that you could take her with you! hugs and belly rubs from me and the boys.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

We're looking forward to another good/better night. Hugs to you all.

Dana


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Can I just say I have the best husband ever?!
He slept on the floor with Mouse last night so I could get a good nights sleep in preperation for the dogshow today.
Add on top of that caring for Mouse for the day while I snuck away to the show! :whoo: I love him!
Mouse had a good day today, no more screaming while pooping!
The kids took her out front in the stoller after we got home and she got to hang out there with us. She still isn't using her leg at all, she won't put any weight on it when she is hobbling around to go potty.
Yes, she is still on the pain meds, I think she has 10 days worth. Considering she had a chunk of her bone removed, I will give her the meds as long as I feel she needs them. She still whimpers if she puts to much pressure on her leg or if she can't get comfortable, so I am sure I will be giving them to her for at least a few more days. I know when my daughter broke her arm, she took pain meds for the first week, and she was able to tell me when it hurt. Mouse can't really "tell" me so I will continue to make her as comfortable as possible~


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

On our human ortho unit, we give pain meds around the clock so hopefully our patients can move. Moving is a part of getting better so we medicate to a point that this is possible.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Just a couple pics from yesterday. She loves to rest her bandage against the side of the x-pen. It must relive the pressure/pain and feel good because we see her laying this way alot!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Mouse is one smart puppy - she knows to elevate her arm - I'm sure it's swollen and getting it above the heart is exactly what human doctors order.

Yea, I'd say you got yourself a pretty good one there Katie. Give him a hug for us.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh... what a sweetheart! Hope today you continue to see improvement and she is on the road to a good recovery.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, what a sweet little face!! Poor baby!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

So smart and sweet. Hope today is even better.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I am glad she is doing OK. Mouse has got to be the cutest patient in the world. Katie, what a wonderful DH and Congrats to DD. I am amazed that you just keep everything moving with so much going on.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

HI Katie!

I was just thinking about you and the little Mouse, she is so adorable and I hope she is feeling better soon.

:hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Mouse is so smart and cute. I hope she continues to heal nicely. Your DH is a keeper!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Katie - I hope Mouse keeps improving everyday. What an experience for such a little one!! You take such great care of them!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, look at that sweet puppy. I'm glad she is improving. Give her some belly rubs from us.
Katie, it's terrific that your DH took over puppy care duties so you could get some rest. He's a keeper!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Mouse is such a good girl! What a great DH you have! 

Lots of hugs to you and the Mouse.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Mouse looks so adorable but also pitiful I feel so sorry for the both of you. I am glad that she is doing better and that you got a good nites rest. Your DH is thoughtful. You are a strong woman to keep every thing going and keep your sanity. *


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Keep my sanity? Oh it's long gone--- :brick:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Poor baby! She look so sweet. Wish the little furball a very healthy and speedy recovery!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad to see that she is doing better and better each day. Katie I do not know how you do it. I am glad that you have the support of your family!!! Hugs to you and Mouse!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just catching up. I hope that Mouse is feeling better. She sure is a cute little thing.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Good news: Mouse slept thru the night with only a little whimpering off and on.
Bad news: she got her bandage changed today and she is NOT a happy camper. She is back to whimpering, crying, and very restless. My poor girl. But now she is sporting a nice green bandage with pawprints on it!:biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

New bandage, well, I think that means we need a new picture of Miss Mouse!

So glad to hear things went well last night, and I hope every night gets better for you all.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Poor dear, she probably had the pink one nice and broken in and now her new one is uncomfortable to her. 

I am glad she is sleeping (I hope you are getting some too!!). :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Awww poor Mouse, those bandage change, x ray check ups can be very painful!! Hope she has a good night tonight.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh gosh...I've been out of the loop for a while and am just now catching up.

I am so sorry that Miss Mouse has to go through all of this. She's so lucky to have such a loving family.

Sending you and her lots of healing hugs.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Poor Mouse, the boys wanted to send her a teddy bear and some roses. 

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...tter&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4GZHY_enUS241US241&sa=N


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope that Mouse has a good night rest and you as well. I will be glad when this is all done for you both!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Poor baby Mouse and poor Katie. Hopefully the pain will not last and is just due to the added manipulation for the dressing change.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks again for your healing wishes for Mouse~
Here are a couple pics I snapped a few minutes ago.
She loves to get spoiled by Brooklyn!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor little Mouse. What a lucky girl she is to have you and your family caring for her. Give her some gentle tummy rubs from us. 
I love the new green bandage!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Poor little thing...but what cute pictures. Sure hope Mouse continues to improve. Sending some more healing vibes your way!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh I think green is her color! Is she getting around more? She looks content to be where she is at in Brooklyn's lap!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Amanda~
Nope, no activity for a month. So she goes from the x-pen, to our laps on the couch, to the x-pen, to carried out to potty, to the couch....etc etc...
She is one spoiled girl!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

and you are one great Mom


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Awwwww poor little Mouse! I think her expression is looking a bit better tonight though! The snuggles from Brooklyn are working!

Beverly


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Get Well Soon Mouse!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay Katie, we need to get you one of these for you to carry Mouse in!










I shouldn't have sent this one to my SIL! ****!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Awwww.....that little face just makes you want to give her lots and lots of hugs. I hope she recovers quickly. How can she not with all that love around her!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Amy~ you are so right! One of those would be so nice.
But I am b.r.o.k.e. after Mouse's surgery and her upcoming follow up visits.
Plus dh and I have a small trip planned at the end of the month and lots of big bills coming up (both car registrations and property taxes all due in the same month, right before Christmas..WHAT were we thinking?)
For now we are tapped out. Luckily the x-pen has been working wonderfully. Plus I have the dog stroller-that I will use when I bring her to work with me tomorrow.


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

Mouse is such a sweetheart! Sending her (and you and your family) warm fuzzies :grouphug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

She sure is "styling" with that green bandage!! Hope her pain continues to lessen!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

awwww.... every time Roxie had her "cast" changed (it was the same type bandage with a splint actually) she went back to being miserable! But it seemed to take less time to get over it with every change. Roxie had hers changed every week. Is that what they're doing for Mouse? 

She does look quite content there with your daughter. You are a great doggie mom... give her a cuddle from us!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Mouse looks soo cute with your daughter. I am sure with all the love in the house for her that she will recover soon. The green looks good on her. What will next week be....purple.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Just want to wish Mouse a continued good recovery.
She looks so adorable in her green cast.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Katie how are you and Mouse doing?*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good thing Mouse is a small Havanese and not a Bernese Mountain dog that you have to carry around everywhere! :suspicious:

Love the pics of her and Brooklyn. The poor thing must feel the pressure from fresh bandaging. Is she still on pain meds? Is Mommy on meds yet??? :biggrin1: The things we do..... Hang in there, Katie! ((hugs))


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope Mouse is getting better and things are a little easier for you also. Hang in...Mouse will be jumping and running before long!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I too have been thinking about Mouse - Katie??? How is our little girl doing?


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Katie and Mouse - hope all is well.*

Katie,

I am so sorry that I did not hear about Mouse's surgery until now. I have been away from the forum for quite awhile (preparing for our move to Reno) and I'm just trying to get caught up. I do hope she is doing well and that you are, too!

Hugs from me for you both and licks from RICO and ChaCha.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Update on Mouse:
She went in for her bandage change today. Everything is looking great. She has a pressure point/sore on her arm where the bandage was rubbing (because I believe they put the green bandage on too high) , but that is starting to heal now. I had her at the vet on Sat to have it looked at (it was pretty bad)....was told by the "tech" that it was "normal"..grrrrr, so I pulled her cast way down so it would stop rubbing and cut some of the bandage away from the raw skin. The vet told me today that she would have done the same thing.
Anyway, the vet said Mouse is doing well with her healing. She still wants Mouse to have restricted activity, but does want her to start walking on it a bit. The vet said the problem with allowing too much activity at this point is that some owners tend to let their dogs over-do it, which then makes the ulnar bone repair it'self too quickly. But we want to find the happy-medium between keeping up her muscle mass and preventing atrophy~ while allowing the ulnar bone to heal slowly.
So everything is right on track and she is doing well. 
Here is a pic of her in her Pet Fly puppy sling, sent to us with loving care from a forum member~ you know who you are... Thanks again!!...Mousie LOVES it!!!:kiss:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

awwww.... she looks so cute in her little sling! What a great thing to have. And how heartwarming to think that someone from your forum family sent it to you. 

Best wishes for continued healing, little Mouse!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I am so glad to hear that things are on track with Mouse's healing. And I must say not only does mouse look adorable in that sling-- but you look pretty sexy yourself Katie...what a great way to keep her close. thinking of you both.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Katie--you know I love you and Mouse, but now I have a new love---whoever sent that sling!

I am glad that Mouse has a new cast--purple is her color!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That picture is adorable!!!

You two look so cute and I love the purple bandage. I am glad little Mousey Mouse is feeling better, she is a real sweetheart.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Love this new update. Katie you are both smiling in that picture!!! You two look adorable. Can't wait to hear the good news about how her "therapy sessions" go, I'm sure you will gauge just the right mix of enough vs. too much use and she will be back to her Mighty Mouse self. 

I can't say enough about this absolutely lovely forum and ALL the giving and wonderful people. Go warm fuzzy forum!!

Keep us in the loop and take care of you and yours.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh don't you both look nice! :biggrin1: Mouse is such a trooper and I'm sure you're taking very good care of her. It's nice to hear the doctor says she's healing well. With all the work you're putting in with her, I bet it's nice to hear positive things from your vet. I hope she continues to do well! eace:

YOu look very stylish with your new Pet Fly's carrier too!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Katie, I am so glad that Mouse is doing well!! You guys look great! I bet she is absolutely loving being that close to Mommy on a regular basis! So it looks like Megan was right - purple was the next color - is Blue next??? 
Tell Mouse to keep up the good work!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Mouse sure looks like a happy camper!! Heck, she may never want to walk...when she can now ride.:biggrin1: I hope things continue to go real well.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was checking back on Mouse and although she must be alot of work--I'm so proud of you for taking the extra mile of care she needs. I know it isn't easy.....

The pictures you shared gives me smiles because she is so darn cute! Love the sling! You two look great! Speed healing/good thoughts and prayers are coming your way!


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

Way to go, Mouse - and you! - because it is a lot of work. She really does look content :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Katie, it's great to hear that mouse is healing so well, she looks adorable and so happy in her sling.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awww, look at you two! Mouse looks happy, smiling now, because she gets to ride on Mommy! Too cute and ever so sweet of someone here to send that to you, Katie. 

I agree about the 'grrr' towards the tech that said 'it's normal'. I mean, o.k., so maybe it IS, but it doesn't mean Mouse has to suffer for it!! :frusty: Glad she'll be able to move around a bit more. I think reigning her in will be quite the challenge!! Good luck!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie, Mouse looks so safe, secure and happy next to you in that sling. You look pretty happy about having her close and still being able to do things. Whoever sent it to you is an angel!! I'm glad to hear that she is coming along well with her healing.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Katie, How is Mouse doing??


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks again for all your healing vibes, I know they are working!
Mouse is doing well. She really enjoys the short 5 min play sessions that she gets a few times a day. She is just the sweetest little thing. But she tires easily, and will climb up in my lap when she has had enough. It's like she knows to not overdo it!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh gosh,, what a precious little thing!! I love the purple polka dots! 
the 3 L's are sending lots of licks your way!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww Katie she so cute, her eyes just make you want to melt. Glad to hear she is doing so well.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad to read and see that little Miss Mouse's healing is progressing well. You're doing a great job, Katie. She's one lucky puppy to have you as her mom :hug:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh the little girl looks sooo sweet! She is one little smartie pants. Thanks for the update Katie, we know you are so busy, but so good to hear she is doing well!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

She looks adorably cute in purple! It's nice to see her smiling.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

The cast is OFF!!!
Wooo Hoooo:whoo:
We went in for a check-up today. Her cast is finally off. She has some sores from the cast (grrrr.... two from the tape that was holding the inner cast on, and the one up by her armpit from the tape that they had on the purple cast) but they are small and should heal in a few days. They put some orange liquid (benidine or something like that) to help them heal quickly. It's ugly, but she is freeeeee from the cast! She does have to wear the cone for a couple days to let her sores heal. Right now she is all curled up sleeping. She has her leg tucked under her and I bet it feels soooo good!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Katie, you both must feel so releaved to have the cast gone.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Yeah Katie and Mouse!!!:whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so happy to hear the news. I am sure that she is feeling better. Yes, Betadine is probably what they put on her - it is the same stuff they use to clean you before surgery - so it is strong stuff!! I bet she will feel fantastic once she gets the cone off!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Yay no cast!!! How soon can she run around like normal or does she have to take it easy?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oooh I bet she is feeling so much better! I hope her boo-boos heal quickly!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

So happy to hear Mouse is cast free! Can't wait to hear shes fully healed and able to run and play as she should.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

She still has two weeks of (back to) very restricted activity. The vet actually showed me some physical therapy that I have to do with her a few times a day. She is going to miss her romps in the livingroom with me! But the vet said we have to make sure her joints are healing correctly before she can allow any type of romping and playing.
We got back on the 14th for x-rays. That will be the deciding factor as to how much activity she gets after that~


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Yay Mouse! I'm so glad the cast is off. I am sure it feels so much better.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Phew!!! what a relief for you both... 2 weeks will go by in no time!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great news Katie!!! Miss Mouse will be running around in no time!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Wonderful news. I'm glad she is doing so well.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

*Yay!!*

So glad to hear Mouse has her cast off. Pictures???


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad that Mouse has her cast off now! I hope the surgery was successful so she will be able to run around in no time.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a relief! Though I imagine it's a bit safer having the cast in case she were to fall on that leg or misuse it somehow, right? Now, she's going to have to be even more careful and you get the tough job of seeing to that. I don't envy you as I'm picturing little Mouse wanting to RLH around the living room and not being allowed to! Hang in there....... Looks like everything is going really great so far. Yaaaaay! :whoo:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Just thinking about Miss Mousy Girl and hoping she's feeling great.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Amy~
Thanks so much for asking about her! She is doing fantastic. She went to her new home almost 2 weeks ago and she couldn't be more loved and spoiled. 
She had her one month post surgery x-rays before she went home and everything is healing just as it should. She has another xray scheduled in a few weeks as her growth plates showed they were starting to close in the last xray and the my vet wants to chck their progress. She still has a limp, which she will probably always have, but it doesn't slow her down and she is starting to user her leg more normally now.
Way to go Mighty Mouse!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay!!! Miss Mouse!!!! So happy for both of you. I think you need to encourage her new family to join the forum so we can have updated pics of this sweet one.  Isn't that in your puppy contract?! Ha!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Katie, that's great news! I'm glad that Mouse in in her forever home and doing well. Thanks for the update... and I agree with Amy, pics would be great!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the update on Mouse. I have been wondering how she was doing too. Time flies by quickly as gee whiz--she is better now and has a family of her own now to love. That's great and must be very rewarding Katie.:hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah!!!!
PS-Katie I love your avatar and signature photos


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Katie,

Just catching up on two months of barely being on the forum due to Kie's hospitalization. So sorry to hear of Mouse's surgery, but I fast forwarded to the end and read she has a happy new home and well on the mend! Kie loved Mighty Mouse so much, as you know! I will be sure to tell him. Does she live in California? I love happy endings........!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Yay!!! I'm so glad to hear the great news about Miss Mighty Mouse!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Katie, I am so happy to hear that Mouse is well and with her forever home!! Keep us up to date!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Does the new owner know to post her picure (with her cape)? I love happy endings, too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo: GREAT news!! Well, great that Mighty Mouse is healing so very well, but not so great that she isn't with you any longer.  I'll miss seeing pics of her as we've grown so attached to her over the past couple of months.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I miss her like crazy. It just isn't the same! Taking down her "Mouse house" (the xpen where she stayed after her surgery) was so strange....
I miss my little lap warmer~


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Katie do you know if her new family will join the forum? By the way Heidi in you avatar is just GORGEOUS.*


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I miss her like crazy. It just isn't the same! Taking down her "Mouse house" (the xpen where she stayed after her surgery) was so strange....
> I miss my little lap warmer~


It is hard to let them go. I'm glad you found her a good home and that she's doing well.
People who 'just want to breed one litter so the kids can see' should read some of the threads on here and look at what that one litter can wind up costing, not just monetarily but emotionally


----------

